# My Sweet Biker Boy



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

It's been awhile since I've posted on the board. Some of you know about Biker and his seizures. Well, it happend. He had 8 sezures in 2 days and he just never recovered from them. He was only 5 years old. I knew this day would come, I just didn't know it would be this soon. 

Last Thursday I had to let him go. It broke my heart, but it also hurt to see that he was slowly going down hill. 

I just wanted to share with all of you just how much I loved him and what a sweet wonderful boy he was. He was my buddy!


He loved to travel. Our trip to Florida Nov of 08.


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

What a beautiful boy....I'm so very sorry. May you hold him in your heart forever. 

-Lisa


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry about your loss! What a sweet face he had... he looks like one of my friend's long haired shepherd, even with the floppy ear..














RIP Biker!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

RIP Biker, Michele, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry you lost your Biker Boy. I lost Luther at age 7 to seizures, it still hurts even though you know it's coming. RIP, sweet boy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss
He was a handsome boy!!


----------



## brushmonkey (Oct 31, 2008)

I know exactly were you're at. We lost our Frieda the same way. I went for two years before we looked for another dog, didn't think
I could go through loosing another dog, then we got Uhlie, she has
filled that hole in our lives again! We will never forget Frieda but it's
spooky how much these GSD's have in common. We have that pile of sticks out the back door again! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry to read about your Biker and the decision you had to make.
RIP Biker







Beautiful Boy


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Biker. It's so sad to lose a beloved friend so young. What a sweet looking boy he was. Rest in peace, Biker.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh my Im so sorry. He has the most beautiful fur it looks so soft and a sweet face, he looks like one happy boy there. This is so unfair. 
RIP Biker


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Biker


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. Such a beautiful baby boy. Thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sorry about biker. 
goodbye came much too soon 
rip, fella.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. I can see by his eyes that he was a kind sole. 

Val


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I so sorry for your loss. Know that our prayers and thoughts are with you at this time.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Biker was a beautiful dog. I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Biker.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

What a beautiful boy he was. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Biker.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What a handsome boy. I'm sorry to hear of his passing. Thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your wonderful boy, he was so young. I'm glad I had the honor of meeting this beautiful and sweet fellow last year, he was a fantastic dog. You're very lucky to have shared his life with him.







Rest in Peace dear Biker, run free at the Bridge!!!
* 
I'M Here
I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you, that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.

I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."
You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ...
in the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.

Author unknown *


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you everyone for all the kind words. 

Gayle....Thanks, the poem is lovely. I haven't really been out at all. I probably should. We can set up a time next week to get together if that will work for you.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss He was a beautiful dog....
I know it is devastating when you lose them,,,


----------

